# تبني طفل / تبن طفل - تبني دائم / تبن دائم



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
في حالة وضع معاني أمام نص إنجليزي في قاموس: هل يتم حذف الياء الأخيرة من كلمة مثل (تبني) في حالة وجود مقابل ترجمي مثل: (تبني طفل) أو (تبني دائم) أو (تبني من دولة أخرى)؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mahaodeh

في الحالتين الأولى والثانية، لا يتم حذف الياء لأن الكلمة معرّفة بالإضافة والصحيح بقاء الياء: تبنّي طفل أو تبنّي دائم
في الحالة الثالثة تحذف الياء لأن الكلمة نكرة وبالتالي تكون منونة: تبنٍّ من دولة أخرى
وهذا يكون في القاموس وفي غيره لأنها قواعد اللغة


----------



## Mejeed

لعل الصحيح : تبن دائم
لأن "دائم" ليست مضافة الى "تبن" وانما هي صفة لها .


----------



## Mahaodeh

Mejeed said:


> لأن "دائم" ليست مضافة الى "تبن" وانما هي صفة لها .



معك حق، لقد تعجلت بالإجابة. الأولى فقط تحذف فيها الياء


----------

